# Trump Elevator Tape(s)



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Just securing an early thread starter place holder on a ‘potential’ ‘allegation’ of a high level American leader of a major political party with regard to incontrovertible “locker room” activities in business and hotel elevators.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Just securing an early thread starter place holder on a ‘potential’ ‘allegation’ of a high level American leader of a major political party with regard to incontrovertible “locker room” activities in business and hotel elevators.


Smart.
Get the place holder in before, well, just before.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

A good thread I offer for your crude edification.  

46 year old man:  “You going up the escalator?”

10 year old girl: “Yes.”

46 year old man: “I’m going’s  to be dating her in ten years, can you believe it?”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A good thread I offer for your crude edification.
> 
> 46 year old man:  “You going up the escalator?”
> 
> ...


That would make her twenty Mr. Trump.
Anyone follow up and see how the date went?


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A good thread I offer for your crude edification.
> 
> 46 year old man:  “You going up the escalator?”
> 
> ...


*The numbers don't match up for Trump, so you are the culprit ..*

*Fat Bob The Cowardly Slob is now a now a Closet Pedo......*

*Sick Bob....Yur Sick Bob.....You're right on track with your *
*Reputation.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

A 72 year old man in 2018 was 46 years old in 1992.  Fact based on common math principles. 

In 1992, a 46 year old man suggested to a 10 year old girl that he would be dating her in ten year’s time.  A fact based on a widely disseminated videotape of the man stating the words quoted.

Snickering by several of the usual gang of idiots over pedophelia tendencies by the now-72 year old man is something they will have to live with for the remainder of their lives.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A good thread I offer for your crude edification.
> 
> 46 year old man:  “You going up the escalator?”
> 
> ...


Rod Stewart?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A 72 year old man in 2018 was 46 years old in 1992.  Fact based on common math principles.
> 
> In 1992, a 46 year old man suggested to a 10 year old girl that he would be dating her in ten year’s time.  A fact based on a widely disseminated videotape of the man stating the words quoted.
> 
> Snickering by several of the usual gang of idiots over pedophelia tendencies by the now-72 year old man is something they will have to live with for the remainder of their lives.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Rod Stewart?


two little snickering smart-asses that find pedophilia amusing now grows to three.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> two little snickering smart-asses that find pedophilia amusing now grows to three.


"Tangential but not primarily"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A good thread I offer for your crude edification.
> 
> 46 year old man:  “You going up the escalator?”
> 
> ...


Creepy Uncle Joe Biden?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2018)

Seems nutters, besides all the other things they lack, lack moral fortitude. Instead opting for the, "What are all the utter nutters doing?" line of reasoning, or lack thereof.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems nutters, besides all the other things they lack, lack moral fortitude. Instead opting for the, "What are all the utter nutters doing?" line of reasoning, or lack thereof.


We know what one nutter is doing...lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

*CVS manager calls police on black woman over coupon*

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/cvs-manager-calls-police-black-woman-over-coupon-050108036--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *CVS manager calls police on black woman over coupon*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/cvs-manager-calls-police-black-woman-over-coupon-050108036--abc-news-topstories.html


Does it really matter what color she is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does it really matter what color she is?


A big part of the new white supremacy playbook is deny racism and therefore deny the legitimacy of any claims of discrimination . . . and you run that play every time. You aren't going to convince me that bigotry and racism don't exist, they always have and always will. It's the degree to which we allow it that is the question.  You all started making noise when Obama was elected and now Trump has opened the barn door letting all you fucking idiots run free.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does it really matter what color she is?


To the left nutters it does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A big part of the new white supremacy playbook is deny racism and therefore deny the legitimacy of any claims of discrimination . . . and you run that play every time. You aren't going to convince me that bigotry and racism don't exist, they always have and always will. It's the degree to which we allow it that is the question.  You all started making noise when Obama was elected and now Trump has opened the barn door letting all you fucking idiots run free.


Sounds like somebody is runnin' free.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A big part of the new white supremacy playbook is deny racism and therefore deny the legitimacy of any claims of discrimination . . . and you run that play every time. You aren't going to convince me that bigotry and racism don't exist, they always have and always will. It's the degree to which we allow it that is the question.  You all started making noise when Obama was elected and now Trump has opened the barn door letting all you fucking idiots run free.


I never said racism and bigotry doesn't exist.
You people are just over playing that hand, crying wolf, so to speak.
You are wrong, again, I hate the white part of Obama too.
Why do you prefer to call him black when he is more white than black?
Have you ever really thought about it?
You seem to be a little emotional for a subject that you have no experience with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like somebody is runnin' free.


Get the fucking net.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Tangential but not primarily"


Could be other people also


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Could be other people also


There is blame on both sides.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Could be other people also


Could be . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


I found out where Obama got his hat.
Espola, ..check the closet.
I bet there's one missing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Demonstrated daily right here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Demonstrated daily right here.


Thanks for the demonstration, Prof.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Yes you are Dumb.*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2018)

Does a Trump Tower lobby doorman previously silenced with an NDA who knows Trump has an illegitimate child from a Trump housekeeper count as within the scope of the “elevator tapes” thread?

Theoretically, of course.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *CVS manager calls police on black woman over coupon*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/cvs-manager-calls-police-black-woman-over-coupon-050108036--abc-news-topstories.html


Look, if I’ve said it once or not at all, threads need to have content reasonably related to the thread title. 

This CVS thing, at best, and by theory only, can be sufficiently topical to Trump elevator tapes of him groping women against their will, or what have you, if the pharmacy at issue contains multiple floors, and thus has an elevator. 

Since I think the CVS story involves racism, and Trump is beyond all reasonable doubt, a racist, and a CCTV video of Trump physically and/or audibly demonstrating his racism in an elevator is likely to enter the public domain at some point, it would only be upon such circumstances that the story can survive this thread’s topical boundary. 

But no evidence links such a theoretical vertical transportation mechanism to this CVS story, presumably controversial in further adding to the overwhelming fact of racism ubiquitous to the country.  Something that seems to stir up randy yet irrelevant retorts by certain thin (white) skinned nincompoops. 

Elevators, escalators, chair lifts, dumb waiters, cranes, see saws, even funiculars, for God sake, are within bounds.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Look, if I’ve said it once or not at all, threads need to have content reasonably related to the thread title.
> 
> This CVS thing, at best, and by theory only, can be sufficiently topical to Trump elevator tapes of him groping women against their will, or what have you, if the pharmacy at issue contains multiple floors, and thus has an elevator.
> 
> ...


_I_t could be other people? . . . or just a bump.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> _I_t could be other people? . . . or just a bump.


It’s not a bump.  It’s a tumor.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Maybe just a bump.  An MRI awaits an insurance pre-approval.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Maybe just a bump.  An MRI awaits an insurance pre-approval.


Sometimes a bump is just a bump, and sometimes it's not.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 14, 2018)

Who’d a thought elevator and other basic post 9/11 public surveillance video wouldn’t have been the initial “lodestar” that starts the unraveling of the Republican Congress’s firewall to the unraveling of the Trump WH confidence game?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Who’d a thought elevator and other basic post 9/11 public surveillance video wouldn’t have been the initial “lodestar” that starts the unraveling of the Republican Congress’s firewall to the unraveling of the Trump WH confidence game?


Trump's office overlooked the twin towers and he saw the whole thing, and he is willing to testify that the Clintons and Obama are the culprits that initiated the dossier and the attack! If it weren't for his bone spurs he would have been able to prevent it all!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump's office overlooked the twin towers and he saw the whole thing, and he is willing to testify that the Clintons and Obama are the culprits that initiated the dossier and the attack! If it weren't for his bone spurs he would have been able to prevent it all!


Maybe.  You nutters think he's to blame for Florence.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Just learned that screwball Tom Arnold has a Viceland channel show to help find tapes of Trump saying racist, sexist, vile and degrading things, mostly via shaming Mark Burnett for covering up Trump’s true personality and treatment of people taped during breaks in production of that stupid show Burnett produced.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Just learned that screwball Tom Arnold has a Viceland channel show to help find tapes of Trump saying racist, sexist, vile and degrading things, mostly via shaming Mark Burnett for covering up Trump’s true personality and treatment of people taped during breaks in production of that stupid show Burnett produced.


Having two distinct and different tangential personal knowledge of Burnett, I can expect Trump via the National Enquirer has something quite ominous about Burnett that has kept him from releasing troublesome tapes of t that confirm the many first hand accounts of his off camera but still videotaped comments that would adversely affect another chuck of his dwindling 36% approval rating.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Just learned that screwball Tom Arnold has a Viceland channel show to help find tapes of Trump saying racist, sexist, vile and degrading things, mostly via shaming Mark Burnett for covering up Trump’s true personality and treatment of people taped during breaks in production of that stupid show Burnett produced.


You had me at "screwball tom arnold".


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Still no tapes?  Tom Arnold needs to get  Larry Flynt on the case.  Unless Flynt’s money has run out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Still no tapes?  Tom Arnold needs to get  Larry Flynt on the case.  Unless Flynt’s money has run out.


Wasn't Cohen gonna help? Time to get Rivera on it, he'll uncover vaults full of relevant material . . . He sure helps Hannity a lot.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 2, 2018)

I know it’s on everyone’s minds.  Trump’s mysogynistic insults yesterday, on tape, to two female WH reporters.  But the three steps from the lawn of the Rose Garden up to the colonnade walkway outside the West Wing do NOT constitute an elevator or other relative vertical mechanical device for transporting people from one elevation to another.  Nice try, wisenheimers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I know it’s on everyone’s minds.  Trump’s mysogynistic insults yesterday, on tape, to two female WH reporters.  But the three steps from the lawn of the Rose Garden up to the colonnade walkway outside the West Wing do NOT constitute an elevator or other relative vertical mechanical device for transporting people from one elevation to another.  Nice try, wisenheimers.


The asshole-in-chief? The misogynist leader of the free world? The constantly butt-hurt and aggrieved, supermarket tabloid believing bully-boy? The seeking retribution from the dressing down he got from Obama at the Correspondents dinner, orange colored, tanning bed addicted buffoon who spends his time watching multiple TVs at one time then either basing policy on or crying on Twitter about what he saw? That guy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The asshole-in-chief? The misogynist leader of the free world? The constantly butt-hurt and aggrieved, supermarket tabloid believing bully-boy? The seeking retribution from the dressing down he got from Obama at the Correspondents dinner, orange colored, tanning bed addicted buffoon who spends his time watching multiple TVs at one time then either basing policy on or crying on Twitter about what he saw? That guy?


If you had those 3 lying skanks trying to submarine your scotus pick you would be pissed as well.
You have to admit he is funny as hell when he lets the press have it, face to face.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The asshole-in-chief? The misogynist leader of the free world? The constantly butt-hurt and aggrieved, supermarket tabloid believing bully-boy? The seeking retribution from the dressing down he got from Obama at the Correspondents dinner, orange colored, tanning bed addicted buffoon who spends his time watching multiple TVs at one time then either basing policy on or crying on Twitter about what he saw? That guy?


If envy is green, you look like Shrek.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Still no tapes?  Tom Arnold needs to get  Larry Flynt on the case.  Unless Flynt’s money has run out.


Flynt's net worth is $500 million...
https://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-businessmen/ceos/larry-flynt-net-worth/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The asshole-in-chief? The misogynist leader of the free world? The constantly butt-hurt and aggrieved, supermarket tabloid believing bully-boy? The seeking retribution from the dressing down he got from Obama at the Correspondents dinner, orange colored, tanning bed addicted buffoon who spends his time watching multiple TVs at one time then either basing policy on or crying on Twitter about what he saw? That guy?



You ooze butt hurt and aggrieved...
Loser.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The asshole-in-chief? The misogynist leader of the free world? The constantly butt-hurt and aggrieved, supermarket tabloid believing bully-boy? The seeking retribution from the dressing down he got from Obama at the Correspondents dinner, orange colored, tanning bed addicted buffoon who spends his time watching multiple TVs at one time then either basing policy on or crying on Twitter about what he saw? That guy?


*Do you kiss your Goat with those lips....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

T's only hope is to escape to Russia . . . maybe he can get a room in the pee-pee palace.


----------



## Nonononono (May 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do you kiss your Goat with those lips....*


Sounds a bit snitty.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Sounds a bit snitty.


*You need to take those heart pills....*

*Your left arm feelin a little weird right now....*

*Schiff n Snitty *

*A new show starring Adam Schiff and Elizabeth Warren....*
*One can stretch his pencil neck while the other circles him*
*and chants Indian Wars cries....*

*Jerry Nadler is a frequent guest...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If envy is green, you look like Shrek.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


I will admit you wear your hate on your sleeve.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Just securing an early thread starter place holder on a ‘potential’ ‘allegation’ of a high level American leader of a major political party with regard to incontrovertible “locker room” activities in business and hotel elevators.


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


Watch what you wish for. You support amoral you will get amoral.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watch what you wish for. You support amoral you will get amoral.


My amoral is better than your amoral.  Isnʻt that how it works for you enlightened ones?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My amoral is better than your amoral.  Isnʻt that how it works for you enlightened ones?


Your insecurity is strong grasshopper.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your insecurity is strong grasshopper.


Trying to impress your father?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trying to impress your father?


You don't wear jealousy well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't wear jealousy well.


Dumb ass neither.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Dumb ass neither.


Then take it off silly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then take it off silly.


Here you go.  Again.  The shirt off my back.  Hereʻs one for your dad too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here you go.  Again.  The shirt off my back.  Hereʻs one for your dad too.


I thought you said you couldn't afford a shirt because of mean old Obama?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought you said you couldn't afford a shirt because of mean old Obama?


Iʻm a giver regardless.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻm a giver regardless.


The economy has been doing well for 9 years now, have you started doing any better?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The economy has been doing well for 9 years now, have you started doing any better?


not hard to do better than a 2 percent raise.  But pretty pathetic when you consider 6 straight years of QE under Obama.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> not hard to do better than a 2 percent raise.  But pretty pathetic when you consider 6 straight years of QE under Obama.


Was that an answer to Husker’s question? Was it a no? Get on the stick, Iz, business is booming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> not hard to do better than a 2 percent raise.  But pretty pathetic when you consider 6 straight years of QE under Obama.


0.20


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Was that an answer to Husker’s question? Was it a no? Get on the stick, Iz, business is booming.


All without QE.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All without QE.


What do you call the tax give away?


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will admit you wear your hate on your sleeve.


*And you don't......my goodness you've been on a four or five day bender
of hate filled posts 24/7....Lighten up Francis...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you call the tax give away?


Income given back, a loan paid back without interest.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then take it off silly.


*
Your “ comrades “ in the Democratic Party along with a whole bunch of
other criminal operatives are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to 
come......scoff and laugh all you want this week, but everything I said for the
last two years is now coming TRUE.....so in the weeks to come it is going to
get really nasty for the operatives who were tools for the DNC/FBI/CIA/DOJ
and other weaponized departments of Obama’s administration.......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your “ comrades “ in the Democratic Party along with a whole bunch of
> other criminal operatives are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to
> come......scoff and laugh all you want this week, but everything I said for the
> last two years is now coming TRUE.....so in the weeks to come it is going to
> ...


coocoo


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> Your “ comrades “ in the Democratic Party along with a whole bunch of
> other criminal operatives are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to
> come......scoff and laugh all you want this week, but everything I said for the
> last two years is now coming TRUE.....so in the weeks to come it is going to
> ...


Comrades in the Democratic Party!  Along with a whole bunch of other criminal operatives!

We are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to come.  Though we scoff and laugh all we want this week, everything said by a wise thinker for the last two years is now coming TRUE.

In the weeks to come it is going to get really nasty for our operatives who are tools for the DNC/FBI/CIA/DOJ and other weaponized departments of Obama’s administration.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Comrades in the Democratic Party!  Along with a whole bunch of other criminal operatives!
> 
> We are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to come.  Though we scoff and laugh all we want this week, everything said by a wise thinker for the last two years is now coming TRUE.
> 
> In the weeks to come it is going to get really nasty for our operatives who are tools for the DNC/FBI/CIA/DOJ and other weaponized departments of Obama’s administration.


*Shoulda let it go at “ coocoo “.....now you look like the poopy diapers you wear*.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> not hard to do better than a 2 percent raise.  But pretty pathetic when you consider 6 straight years of QE under Obama.


Where did the 2% come from?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where did the 2% come from?


Good point.  That’s too much.  .20 cents is what I remember.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where did the 2% come from?


*Where did your blind support for criminals come from.*...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good point.  That’s too much.  .20 cents is what I remember.


On the check, the rest went to healthcare, apprentice training, etc. etc.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On the check, the rest went to healthcare, apprentice training, etc. etc.


Money well spent.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 2% ***


** Your % is off....*








*DNC = Slavery
DNC = KKK
DNC = Mafia
DNC = Mafia = Pelosi
DNC = Medellin Cartel = WJC
DNC = Clinton Foundation = ISIS = HAMAS
DNC = Criminal Empire *


*Where did your blind support for criminals come from.*...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> ** Your % is off....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you are projecting again. If you are uncomfortable with where you find yourself in life, do so.strong else. 
This is the most criminal administration since Noriega.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are projecting again. If you are uncomfortable with where you find yourself in life, do so.strong else.
> This is the most criminal administration since Noriega.


Well said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are projecting again. If you are uncomfortable with where you find yourself in life, do something else.
> This is the most criminal administration since Noriega.


----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

We may have a tape recording of Trump folks offering Flynn a pardon.  Was it in an elevator?  That’s the key.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> We may have a tape recording of Trump folks offering Flynn a pardon.  Was it in an elevator?  That’s the key.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are projecting again. If you are uncomfortable with where you find yourself in life, do something else.
> This is the most criminal administration since Noriega.


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

Anyone know how to misspell “intervention”?  A friend asks.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are projecting again. If you are uncomfortable with where you find yourself in life, do so.strong else.
> This is the most criminal administration since Noriega.


*What " Crime " has the current POTUS/Administration committed that YOU can cite.*


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Anyone know how to misspell “intervention”?  A friend asks.



*Out with " Tony Clifton " the Perv and back with the childish drawings...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What " Crime " has the current POTUS/Administration committed that YOU can cite.*


Money laundering, obstruction of justice, campaign contribution law, fraud as associated with the phony "trump foundation" and inaugural contribution law.


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Money laundering, obstruction of justice, campaign contribution law, fraud as associated with the phony "trump foundation" and inaugural contribution law.


There are 11 counts of obstruction of justice meticulously detailed in the second volume of the SC report that those people here have not read.  My read was one of the 12 laid out by Mueller wouldn’t meet a conviction beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

I don’t have the report with me to cite which one lacked overwhelming substantive evidence, unlike the rest that did, in the written summaries of a career Republican war hero scholarly law enforcement professional.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> There are 11 counts of obstruction of justice meticulously detailed in the second volume of the SC report that those people here have not read.  My read was one of the 12 laid out by Mueller wouldn’t meet a conviction beyond a reasonable doubt.


Not to mention the ongoing SDNY cases. State issues, hence no federal intervention/pardons applicable . . . "States rights", "Rule of law" and all. Tough when ones own talking points bite one in the ass.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> There are 11 counts of obstruction of justice meticulously detailed in the second volume of the SC report that those people here have not read.  My read was one of the 12 laid out by Mueller wouldn’t meet a conviction beyond a reasonable doubt.


*What " Crime " was committed...*
*I just haven't seen the MSM delve into the *
*salacious material you have access to....*
*For goodness sake ...please do post the *
*information for ALL to see/read....*


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not to mention the ongoing SDNY cases. State issues, hence no federal intervention/pardons applicable . . . "States rights", "Rule of law" and all. Tough when ones own talking points bite one in the ass.



*SDNY = Stalin style crime investigations*

*" Find the man and I'll find the Crime "*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> There are 11 counts of obstruction of justice meticulously detailed in the second volume of the SC report that those people here have not read.  My read was one of the 12 laid out by Mueller wouldn’t meet a conviction beyond a reasonable doubt.


Sounds Comey-ish


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I don’t have the report with me to cite which one lacked overwhelming substantive evidence, unlike the rest that did, in the written summaries of a career Republican war hero scholarly law enforcement professional.


The FBI director under which several collusion shops flourished while he served under Obama.  80’s style.  Lol!


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The " Swan " will spend more than he earned as Special Counsel *
> *on Lawyers when he's brought up on charges.....and he will be.*


Your wisdom is supreme. If only I had a way to ridicule you with each post you make.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Your wisdom is supreme. If only I had a way to ridicule you with each post you make.


*You do try very hard....*







*I am here.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You do try very hard....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the only place you get any notice?


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is this the only place you get any notice?


*And you.....?*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 7, 2019)

“We choose not to go to the moon in this decade and not do the other things, including Mars of which the Moon is a part.”

Not so great moments in presidential history.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “We choose not to go to the moon in this decade and not do the other things, including Mars of which the Moon is a part.”
> 
> Not so great moments in presidential history.


Especially since Spigot boy can’t get the QE pipe flowing.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “We choose not to go to the moon in this decade and not do the other things, including Mars of which the Moon is a part.”
> 
> Not so great moments in presidential history.









*Yep it's right there Bob...one used " Mars " bar moon.*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Latest renderings


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Latest renderingsView attachment 5218


Location, location, location.

The other good beach site t has been looking at for his next money laundry is here --







Wonsan, NK, now that the NKs no longer need to use it as a rocket test site.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Harbor and an Airport.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Harbor and an Airport.


December and January hotel rooms might be a tough sell.


----------

